# Accidental fishing incident



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

Made some plans with ERnurse and Wildchild to fish St Clair river on Friday morning. We all met up and hit the water on Kathleen's new boat. Which I might add is very sweet. Good choice lady. Any how, we weren't having much luck and Kathleen had zero confidence in the fish that morning. She decides to take a coffee break and gab a while. After a bit she grabs her rod and drops her jig in the water as she says, This is the Whitney, they says there is some eyes in here, very sarcastically, the next words were, Oh Chitt, I got fish. We laughed hysterically and Barb blurts out, "well, that was an accidental fishing incident. 
We then run into some technical difficulties with the trolling motor. Kathleen assessed the situation and decides it's a no go. So she says, let's try back trolling see what we can do. She tried hard was doing good but, the wind wouldn't give her a break. So we reel it in and mov down river. She finds a good spot and is doing great with the boat. Then, I get snagged up. So I do the usual trying to release it. Wouldn't budge. So Kathleen moves the boat a bit and it appears she is moving me toward the snag. Still can't get it. So, I grab for my clippers and go to clip it, and I feel the tension building on the road, and the clippers get tangled in the reel. Cripe, so I get those untangled,(meanwhile I'm still thinking Kahtleen is still moving the boat) and thought, wait a minute, this is not a snag as I look at up Kathleen and Barb, there is a huge splash off the back of the boat. I feel my eyes bug as I catch a glimpse of it, Kathleen's eyes do the same and with a dumfounded look on her face she blurts out "was that a fish"? at the same time I blurt out, "I got a dang fish". First we were thinking salmon. But, as he went straight down and just stopped. It dawned us what it was. Then the fun began. 
Ok, keep in mind, I grabbed the wrong rod that morning. So I had my daughters bass rod in hand. lol Yep, a 6ft Silstar. Hey, stop laughing, that rod out performed itself for sure. lol Ok, so now, here we are in the middle of a bunch of boats jiggin the run, so we politely make our way through them all. The only thing I could do was follow him around the boat as Kathleen kept up with him and did a fine job at that. A couple of times he went straight under the boat and to the other side, so here I am leaning over the side with my rod straight down in the water praying I don't break my baby's rod and just as I thought it was gonna snap, Kathleen got the boat moved. He came up a couple times but, that was just to tease us by showing himself. Which made us laugh and scream even louder. lol Then finally after 10 or 15 minutes he decided to come up and with a bit of sweet talking we got him in the net. Well, almost in the net, he was a bit too long. So, we got him over the edge, got the jig out of him, quickly snapped a couple of shots and back he went unharmed. 

So for heading out for some walleye and not having much confidence we would get anything, we sure did accidentally run into a boat load of fun. 



















Oh and Wildchild, poor girl didn't hook up with nothing. But, was given the honor of taking the walleye home. Which she almost didn't get either when she lost control of the fish trying to get it in her cooler. It hit the ground and it was fair game for Kathleen's dogs. Here's Barb attempting to get her hands on the walleye and 
Kathleen's dog standing fast, just waiting for her to loose that fish again. 










[/SIZE]


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

As usual...more laughin' than fishin'. Yes, for sure there was "trouble afloat" that day!


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

1wildchild said:


> As usual...more laughin' than fishin'. Yes, for sure there was "trouble afloat" that day!


 
Whoa!!!!! :lol:

Hey, can you post the pic you took of it? That one turned out good.


----------



## WALLEYEvision (Dec 5, 2003)

Way to keep us up on current events Shawn, I get the feeling I'm reading last weeks newspaper. :lol:  

Nice job on the Sturgeon, it sounds like you guys had a blast!!!


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

Here ya go.


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

WALLEYEvision said:


> Way to keep us up on current events Shawn, I get the feeling I'm reading last weeks newspaper. :lol:
> 
> Nice job on the Sturgeon, it sounds like you guys had a blast!!!


 
Thanks Matt. Yeah, we rocked the river and crowd of boats in the area. :lol:

Three women screaming, laughing, yelling following a sturgeon down river.:evil:


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jul 31, 2001)

Congrats! Its great to see that Sturgeon fishery is doing so well.


----------



## Ron Matthews (Aug 10, 2006)

Boat-$30,000
Fuel- $150 
Rods-100$
Three women and a sturgeon-Priceless!!:evil: WOW

Fishin girls are the BEST...


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

Ron Matthews said:


> Boat-$30,000
> Fuel- $150
> Rods-100$
> Three women and a sturgeon-Priceless!!:evil: WOW
> ...


 
The three of us say....Why thank you very much Mr. Matthews.


----------



## wyldkat49766 (Apr 21, 2007)

Ron Matthews said:


> Boat-$30,000
> Fuel- $150
> Rods-100$
> Three women and a sturgeon-Priceless!!:evil: WOW
> ...



LMAO


Love the story...


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

...may be appropriate (I'll take ANY win !) but "Rod Holders" still shoulda won


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

FIJI said:


> ...may be appropriate (I'll take ANY win !) but "Rod Holders" still shoulda won


 
:lol: :lol:


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

FIJI said:


> ...may be appropriate (I'll take ANY win !) but "Rod Holders" still shoulda won


LMAO


----------



## BIG DAVE (Mar 3, 2003)

nice fish congrats, also pretty gorden setter you have there.


----------



## tangleknot (Oct 8, 2001)

Congrats on catching a dino and enjoying a great time out on the water!


----------



## Firecracker (Aug 19, 2005)

Cool story  nice fish.......


----------



## Violator22 (Nov 10, 2004)

Fine looking fish there, next time the wife and I are in Michigan, I'm sending her fishing with you River Lady. Les


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

Violator22 said:


> Fine looking fish there, next time the wife and I are in Michigan, I'm sending her fishing with you River Lady. Les


Thanks Les.

As for the wife, that is fine. So long as we have ERnurse as our Captain, we should have a riot. If not, it's probably gonna be a long day.:lol:


----------



## Violator22 (Nov 10, 2004)

The wife thinks she can fish..................all she catches are the little bitty trout out here. Me i catch the 18 inchers and up. :evil:


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

Violator22 said:


> The wife thinks she can fish..................all she catches are the little bitty trout out here. Me i catch the 18 inchers and up. :evil:


Les, you brag worse then I do. :lol:

Really, you gotta remember this was an accidental hook up. 

However, if it were for Kathleen's awesome boat maneuverig capabilities I probably would have ended up breaking my daughters rod and would have never boated the fish.


----------

